# East side of Bribie. 12th Aug.



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Anyone up for a fish Sunday morning? I would like to be on the water by 0600. Speaking to a few locals this morning and the mackerel have started to make there way back. Only in small numbers at the moment. Also some very good reports of LT's coming in. I will be doing some landbased surf fishing at my Spot X on Saturday afternoon to checkout the size of the current mackerel, and sus out the movement patterns of the LT's and bait.

I was thinking about heading out deep chasing the pelagics first up, and then meandering back to the good old beacon for some backup squire/snapper if necessary. The area I want to work is as follows, heading south along the shark nets. I have a good feeling that some bigger squire might also be sitting on the ledge. There's a high tide around 0905, which will help the long paddle southwards.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mate,

Sounds good to me!! Count me in...

Were you planning on paddling around till we found the schools and throwing spinners and/or Plastics at them? Or Trolling? Just so I can get an idea about Lures and rigs to bring.

Ben


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm In.

Just name a time and place.

Am thinking of doing a Redcliff run Saturday Arvo.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

BENM said:


> Were you planning on paddling around till we found the schools and throwing spinners and/or Plastics at them? Or Trolling? Just so I can get an idea about Lures and rigs to bring.
> 
> Ben


Paddling to find the tuna (rod with raider slug ready to go), whilst trolling a plastic or gold bomber on one of the other rods. Third rod at the ready with a 4-5" plastic for the squire/snapper, or as a backup.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

polylureosis said:


> Am thinking of doing a Redcliff run Saturday Arvo.


Good stuff.. let us know how you go. Unfortunately I can't yak on Saturday arvo as there's lots of coming and goings with soccer finals for the kids etc, but I'll manage to squeeze in a bit of time beach fishing later on in the arvo/night 

Regarding time, 8th ave will be a good spot to start from, and I'm planning on being on the water by 0600.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for that. See you Sunday!!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

The other plan if anyone is interested would be to hit gilligan's island? Some nice deep water out there, and always plenty of tuna hanging around. Only downside of gilligan's is it can be a bit nasty at times with swell and changes, and some men-in-grey-coats often hover around the 20m depth mark and around the island. If you are not sure where gilligan's is, it's the green outcrop to the south-east on the map above.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Ill do my best to be there before 6.

I'm up for Gilligans if the day pans out that way.

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Okay, we'll stick to plan A for now. I'll take the dog for a walk on the beach this arvo and see if there would be any decent launch spots closer down south incase we want to do the Gilligan's trip. The usual bush track I use for Spot X would mean carting the yaks about 300m through very thick sand.. which isn't ideal.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well Ill be out there but not sure on the plan of attack yet, I was thinking the squire would be better early and maybe the pelagics later on. Ill be bringing my heavier outfit loaded with 20lb braid for the LT though.

Lee


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Lee,

I was thinking the same thing, might hit the beacon early then head out for Pelagics after that. But I'm open for suggestions.. 

Ben


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

done. beacon first


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good stuff mark, I think that it makes more sense the pelagics will be around all day

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

yep. the only downside will be the outgoing tide going against us, but I need to get fitter before summer anyhow


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi all
count me in i will have the new tempo fisherman Im picking up saturday arvo so it will be the first trip. 
are we starting from 8th av as normal.  I havw some soft plastic as well so i will be trying both bail & plastic's i hope i have better luck this time


----------



## Cavid (May 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

Mind if I tag along? I have done a reasonable amount of paddling/fishing in Pumicestone passage and off Redcliffe, but this will be my first trip to the 'open water'. I trust the 'massive shore break' is tongue in cheek - I have done a few surf launches in my seakayak, but this would be my first on the Hobie. What time do I need to be at the carpark?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Cavid,

The more the merrier.

The breach break is usually pretty tame. (Although Bogeyman has met his match on more than one occasion! :lol: )

Most will be there around 5.45- 6.00. If later it's no issues as if you find the Beacon (and you can't miss it) you will find the Yakers.

See you there.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

I have new tempo fisherman   :lol: :lol: :lol: . (good job alex)
i still in for the am sunday but i fear i will be there long before any 1 is even awake as i cant wait to test the new yak out i have been sitting in it all afternoon setting my rods up for the am. i was going to take it down the road to the pine river just to give it a drink but the tide was low & if you know the top end of the pine is nearly dry at low tide   . so i will be there in the am but i wont be in the car park    :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good stuff mate im sure you will love your tempo.

Unfortunately something has come up and I wont be able to make it tomorrow morning so good luck gents and hope you get onto a few.

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

So, let me see, is that 15 kayaks going to be out there tomorrow? :lol: 
Well, I'm number 16.
See you there.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

dam Ill have to go for a mid week fish looking at the weather.

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got Wednesday off, and plan on getting some fishercise


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool alby Id be up for a fish wednesday for sure, the weather looks the goods too, where u reckon? id be available from 8am onwards.

Lee


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guy's,

Sorry I didn't make it yesterday, Something came up that I had to do. How did you guy's go?


----------

